# Recommendations in or around the forest of Dean



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone recommend anywhere in or around the forest of Dean, i'm aware it's last minute but we intend spending 3 or 4 nights there next week, 20 to 23 of august.

we have two kids aged 9 and 12 so ideally a family friendly place, play area for the kids etc. we want to get some mountain biking in around the forest.

many thanks


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Whitemead Campsite has got a good reputation, lots of facilities and a good restaurant. We have never camped there as we live nearby but we have thought of trying out the restaurant .

http://www.csmaclubretreats.co.uk/holidayparks/whitemead/campingcaravanning

Gary


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

+1 to Greygit and the site is almost on the Family bike trail, and only a couple of miles away from the Cannop Cycle Centre.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I stayed here for a long weekend last year and really liked it. There isn't much in walking distance, apart from woodland, but the site more than makes up for it.

http://www.greenwayfarm.moonfruit.com/


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Try this site, it about 4 mile from us and has some good reviews on UKcampsites

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/reviews.asp?revid=1758

Woodlands View Caravan & Camping Site 
Woodlands View 
Sling
Coleford
Gloucestershire 
GL16 8JA

Tel: 01594 835127
Pitches: 20
Open: Open All Year 
http://www.woodlandsviewcaravanpark.co.uk/

Andy


----------



## Clarkey (Feb 14, 2006)

I have stayed a couple of times at Whitemead, has decent swimming pool, fair prices in the bar / cafe etc lot's of spaces for the kids to ride around and kick a ball etc.

Evening Entertainment is there if you want it - but right in the woods for outdoor stuff.

Not may hard standing pitchs and will probably be pretty busy but good for kids of yours age.

Higher pitch numbers are on grass at the far end if you want a quieter spot and last time I was watching Deer out the window on the grass outside at 11 PM. 

I would say it's relatively dear - compared to a more basic site but as 4 of us go swimming each day that is worth around £10.00 making the pitch price OK for us.

Cheaper rates for members if you intend to visit more often.

C.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

We used to love Whitemead before it was developed - loved to spend winter weekends there - now we see it as an expensive commercial site - but facilities are good.

(Winter prices are much better value than summer! )

now on the odd occasion we use the Parkend social club CL 01594 562566 GL15 4JZ in walking distance of Whitemead. (incidentally for a small fee you can use Whitemead facilities on a daily basis - yopu may need to be a member of the CSMA ?) just check there is no function on at the club when you book as it can be a bit noisy if there is a wedding party etc on 

Very good family cycling through the forest & a Go Ape

and some good pubs for evening meals


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

This was good - http://www.campingintheforest.co.uk/england/forest-of-dean/christchurch-campsite


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Many thanks for the replies and information, we're going to have a look at them all on the internet and see who can fit us in.

Lee


----------

